
More on the Political Economy of Permahawkery - lisa_henderson
http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/09/20/more-on-the-political-economy-of-permahawkery
======
MrTonyD
You know, my entire life I've been trying to figure out why high interest
rates and low inflation are always desired by the rich who control the United
States. This is the first credible article I've read to explain it.

